# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  برنامج التقويم

## alawihitb

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إليكم البرنامج العربي لصناعة التقويم

ويقوم البرنامج بصناعة التقويم : هجري ميلادي أو العكس

و بالاضافة لذلك يوجد معالج التصحيح يقوم بتصحيح التقويم
و يعمل معالج التصحيح على تصحيح التقويم

و أداة حساب العمر و أداة تحويل التاريخ

و غيرها من الميزات

ملاحظة :
ليعمل معالج التقويم بشكل جيد يجب ضبط الخيارات الاقليمية الموجودة في لوحة التحكم
و ذلك بتغيير اللغة حدد اللغة العربية



بالنسبة لبرنامج التقويم حبيت أراويكم بعض الصور :





القيمة الموجبة لتأخير التقويم و القيمة السالبة لتقديم التقويم















الرابط هنا


ارجو من الجميع الرد

----------

